# cabergoline for sexual performance?



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone tried this? I've seen this been banded about and I'm curious to try it. It's to treat parkinsons, but also it can make you keep cumming and cumming.. apparently

however, I stumbled on this http://www.parkinsons.org.uk/pdsforum/posts.aspx?forum=treatments&topic=whatever-happened-to-cabergoline&page=1

It seems they are slating it, saying it can cause OCD etc

anyone got info?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It stops the release of prolatin after you blow your load. This allows you to keep on going i.e . no need to reload.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How did I not know this..... Shouldn't this be the thing all Men want? No need to force through to get back going... Jesus christ I have to give it a go.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The problem with it is it's quite difficult to source pharma grade and get the dosing accurate due to splitting tabs.

Cabaser do a low dose version which is best for this.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol, I've been taking this for nearly a year straight!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Does it increase libido guys?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol, I've been taking this for nearly a year straight!!


Tell us more...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Also known as Dostinex.

Prolactin is also responsible for helping new brain cell growth. So you can have great sex but will be stupid. Tough choice!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Also known as Dostinex.
> 
> Prolactin is also responsible for helping new brain cell growth. So you can have great sex but will be stupid. Tough choice!


I didn't think it was a tough choice  Haha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fck that, takes me up to 30 mins to come these days, lots of positions, missus playing with b0ll0x whilst I am pounding away, wrecked and sweating at the end, just need a rest FFS, not to go again.

:thumb:

n.b. Yes, I know I need a new missus!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All of a sudden im interested


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Fck that, takes me up to 30 mins to come these days, lots of positions, missus playing with b0ll0x whilst I am pounding away, wrecked and sweating at the end, just need a rest FFS, not to go again.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> n.b. Yes, I know I need a new missus!!


Teach me your ways wise one! Lmao. Wanna trade? 

I reckon 2 minutes if I'm lucky whilst on cycle, like a dog on heat, the bonus is I don't need to stop after cumming cause I'm horny enough to do it 3 times straight off the gun. Haha. Joys of youth.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive been using this on current tren and test cycle for 5 weeks. Cant say i had noticed this bonus?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I can go for hours


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Goose said:


> I can go for hours


Not sure if my endurance is up to that.

I've got a Prince Albert piercing, If i go more than 10-20minutes the friction from rubbing starts to make it bit sore, can get really uncomfortable. So sometimes quicker is better.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive been using this on current tren and test cycle for 5 weeks. Cant say i had noticed this bonus?


What dose and what brand are you running?

Also, what was your reason for including it in your cycle?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i always use while running tren and its pharma from allday chemist , i run .5 mg every 3 days, for me it definitely helps keep 'things' in working order while on tren but never experienced the effects described in OP, have heard it can do this though. Maybe need higher dose but the stuff is pretty expensive tbh!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

FVCK me this is amazing, does this mean i wont blow my load after 30 seconds?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

TS99 said:


> FVCK me this is amazing, does this mean i wont blow my load after 30 seconds?


nah if you get the effects described, just means you'll probably be able to keep going for another 30 seconds after that! lol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

how many pills do you need to take for it to work? Does it need to be a continuous dose or can you pop one the night before?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

This stuff absolutely destroys my appetite, is this normal?


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

How about dapoxetine? Is this the same stuff ?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

mlc2010 said:


> how many pills do you need to take for it to work? Does it need to be a continuous dose or can you pop one the night before?


Continuous dose as far as I'm aware.



OrganicSteel said:


> This stuff absolutely destroys my appetite, is this normal?


I never experienced that, nor do I recall hearing that it is a common side effect.



v-uk said:


> How about dapoxetine? Is this the same stuff ?


It's not a name I recognise. The drug is Cabergoline, brand names that I know of are Cabaser and Dostinex.

Pramipexole is an alternative that is supposed to be even more effective. Cabergoline supresses Prolactin by something like 60-70% whereas Pramipexole is 90%+.

I once tried a research lab liquid Pramipexole but it made my head feel really weird so I stopped it after about a week.


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

http://aurapharm.co.uk/dostinex_cabergoline.htm

Hear you go Lads cheap and I have used these lot .


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've used them also, however I'm not sure posting that link is within the board rules.


----------



## trock88 (Aug 16, 2012)

anyone considered Proviron as an alternative?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

trock88 said:


> anyone considered Proviron as an alternative?


I don't know, would it be a good alternative? Bear in mind, I'm not doing a cycle


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> I've used them also, however I'm not sure posting that link is within the board rules.


I may be wrong but i think it's ok as the site do not sell steroids


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

No different to peolpe posting allday chemist or united pharmacy , from what I know and my short time on this board .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wats th delievery times on these guys?

UP are taking the p1ss atm. 4 weeks I've been waiting


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

goonerton said:


> nah if you get the effects described, just means you'll probably be able to keep going for another 30 seconds after that! lol


**** sake


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> Anyone tried this? I've seen this been banded about and I'm curious to try it. It's to treat parkinsons, but also it can make you keep cumming and cumming.. apparently
> 
> however, I stumbled on this http://www.parkinsons.org.uk/pdsfor...topic=whatever-happened-to-cabergoline&page=1
> 
> ...











Parkinson's drug side-effects turned IT manager into a 'sex-crazed, gambling addict who likes to dress as a woman'


Pete Shepherd became a sex-crazed transvestite and ran up £400k debts on flash cars and holidays after suffering bizarre side-effects from pills his GP prescribed.



www.dailymail.co.uk





Sounds fun. I might give it a blast tonight.


----------



## Stallionx (10 mo ago)

So if i get *cabergoline and viagra i can last all night? *


----------

